# nitrogen air ride?



## jvmason985

i have a 64 impala with air ride. just two compressors a tank and a switch box. i relized that i have scuba tank in my garage and it would be perfect for putting a bottle in my car. can some one help me out with how i would set this up? what do i need? how dos it work? what psi is the scuba tank? do i need new valves?


----------



## down_by_law

1st


----------



## jvmason985

1st?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by jvmason985_@Apr 30 2010, 03:05 PM~17353502
> *i have a 64 impala with air ride. just two compressors a tank and a switch box. i relized that i have scuba tank in my garage and it would be perfect for putting a bottle in my car. can some one help me out with how i would set this up? what do i need? how dos it work? what psi is the scuba tank? do i need new valves?
> *


 you will need some type of straps to hold the tank down then you need one this







then some hose. mine is 1/2'' dot air then find away to add the hose to the tank and your done homie good luck and post a pic of your setup if you need more help


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by jvmason985_@Apr 30 2010, 06:05 PM~17353502
> *i have a 64 impala with air ride. just two compressors a tank and a switch box. i relized that i have scuba tank in my garage and it would be perfect for putting a bottle in my car. can some one help me out with how i would set this up? what do i need? how dos it work? what psi is the scuba tank? do i need new valves?
> *



I did this years ago and all you need to do is tap the fitting on the regulator and plumb it into your system. Make sure you have a check valve on your compressors or the pressure could ruin the internals of the compressor. You can go to the scuba shop and they can remove these little orings on the regulator that will bump up the pressure output as well. I think i had mine adjusted to 200psi. I would also put a ball valve or check valve on the scuba tank line so that when you pull the tank to refill or remove the tank you can still air up your system via the compressors.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

also my regulator only goes to 600psi not 1000psi^^which work great for me


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

sorry this is the tank I was talking about


----------



## jvmason985

Can i just use the compressed air that the scuba shops put in the tank or is nitrogen better for some reason? maybe last longer? and im asuming that most compressors would have the check valve already right? and were can i get a regulator? do you think if i went to the scuba shop they could set me up?


----------



## Simplicity

Scuba's a litlle different. You will need the 1st stage regulator. do you have that or tank only?


----------



## jvmason985

all i have is the scuba tank. and my problem is that i dont know how im going to get a fitting that will attach to the top of the tank and leave me with somthing i can conect hose to. my plan was to just go scuba to a regulator at 300psi then to a check valve and then to my tank. could anyone maybe send a link of the kind of fitting im talking about?


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by jvmason985_@May 1 2010, 03:40 PM~17360048
> *all i have is the scuba tank. and my problem is that i dont know how im going to get a fitting that will attach to the top of the tank and leave me with somthing i can conect hose to. my plan was to just go scuba to a regulator at 300psi then to a check valve and then to my tank. could anyone maybe send a link of the kind of fitting im talking about?
> *



you need a regulator on the scuba tank and the fitting goes on the regulator. You then plumb that into your air tank for the bag setup. You need to read this next sentence carefully. Put a check valve on your compressors if your going to put a scuba setup in. The pressure that the scuba tank puts out will ruin the internals of your compressor. I had to learn the hard way.


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

What what!! :cheesy:


----------



## ScrapinLac

i run a full nitrogen setup in my 92 cadillac brougham. If your still interested i can see if i can find some pictures of my setup. I got sick of my compressors taking so long to fill. I ordered a 2 stage regulator for my nitrogen bottle, shows working pressure and tank pressure. I took the fitting out for the gas line and threaded in a 1/2" push to connect. If i remember correctly my bottle holds 2300psi. I switched out all of my old air ride and ran a complete new setup. I switched up to gc 450psi extreme valves, with400 psi dual port re 7"s. Its sweet not having to wait for the tank to fill, but it does run out, it gets to be a pain in the ass. You also need a bottle mount kit, which is essentially 2 brackets which hold the tank down. Also your air ride tank has what, like 8 ports or so. The nitrogen bottle only has one, so you either need to buy or design a manifold to split your airlines off to the valves and bags. I made mine out of 2 tees and a cross fitting, and some nipples.Its also good because you can regulate your pressure and speed, to make it a constant. If you want a slow lift, turn the reg down, or if you wanna hop that bitch, crank it up. ive ran mine to just over 400 psi, and i can hop like nothing on 22" spokes


----------



## brian84corvette

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 30 2010, 05:34 PM~17353728
> *sorry this is the tank I was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I wana see some one scuba with this tank on... lol


----------



## devillan

dont do it,all your doing is adding a possible missle to your trunk.if someone hits you back there you or them may be killed by that tank.its not worth it.


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 8 2010, 09:14 AM~17991290
> *dont do it,all your doing is adding a possible missle to your trunk.if someone hits you back there you or them may be killed by that tank.its not worth it.
> *


 :uh: 
:buttkick:


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Jul 8 2010, 01:32 PM~17994585
> *:uh:
> :buttkick:
> *


you obviously dont know shit


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 8 2010, 04:35 PM~17995200
> *you obviously dont know shit
> *


you aint worth the time you sorry excuse for a shit stain


----------



## 96ROADMASTER

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 8 2010, 08:14 AM~17991290
> *dont do it,all your doing is adding a possible missle to your trunk.if someone hits you back there you or them may be killed by that tank.its not worth it.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Jul 8 2010, 03:55 PM~17995784
> *you aint worth the time you sorry excuse for a shit stain
> *


thats what your parents said about you.in an accident if the top comes off the tank it will shoot that tank through your trunk and keep going.why dont you call somewhere that refills them and ask what they think about transporting them laying down.your inexperience is as obvious as your little bad ass attitude.YOU DONT KNOW SHIT!!!!


----------



## devillan

ive already been there and done that.as a matter of fact if you want to buy my harris regulator ill sell it.im never putting my tank back in my truck.hey mrbplace unless your building on this level i would bow out gracefully.you arent going to win against minitruckers when it comes to air suspension.and ive tried everything


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 9 2010, 08:54 AM~18001179
> *thats what your parents said about you.in an accident if the top comes off the tank it will shoot that tank through your trunk and keep going.why dont you call somewhere that refills them and ask what they think about transporting them laying down.your inexperience is as obvious as your little bad ass attitude.YOU DONT KNOW SHIT!!!!
> *


Fuck you ive been running my shit pushin close to 600psi for over 3 years off of Nitrogen, helium, And co2.





























Lets see if you can get a a 5000lbs+ car to move this fast :0


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 9 2010, 08:54 AM~18001179
> *thats what your parents said about you.in an accident if the top comes off the tank it will shoot that tank through your trunk and keep going.why dont you call somewhere that refills them and ask what they think about transporting them laying down.your inexperience is as obvious as your little bad ass attitude.YOU DONT KNOW SHIT!!!!
> *


Every time i refill my tanks thats exactly how i transport them to and from the welding shop in the back of my truck been doing it for 7 yrs with no issues. they wont fill them if your transporting them in an enclosed area. Why dont you try spiting your bullshit knowledge to someone who doesnt know shit. And leave this to the adults kid.


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Jul 9 2010, 08:44 PM~18005940
> *Fuck you ive been running my shit pushin close to 600psi for over 3 years off of Nitrogen, helium, And co2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if you can get a a 5000lbs+ car to move this fast :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clean fucking setup... props! :thumbsup:


----------



## SuicidedRegal

mrbplace is the shit.  Real cool dude & that Licolns bad ass.


----------



## devillan

are you for real?i never said it didnt work good or gives you problems.when you throw a nitrogen tank in the trunk/or bed of your truck it becomes dangerous in a car accident thats all i ever said.im 34 fucking years old by the way "adult"is hardly a word that describes your attitude.i never said shit about making a lincoln or any other car move you angry angry little man.btw if i was concerned with getting a lincoln to lift fast id install hydros.  are you seriously denying that that top will come off on impact causing the cylinder to shoot forward with rocket force?UNSAFE.


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Jul 9 2010, 04:51 PM~18005994
> *Every time i refill my tanks thats exactly how i transport them to and from the welding shop in the back of my truck been doing it for 7 yrs with no issues. they wont fill them if your transporting them  in an enclosed area. Why dont you try spiting your bullshit knowledge to someone who  doesnt know shit.  And leave this to the adults kid.
> *


i dont see what your trunk even has to do with his question.i dont see a scuba,nitrogen cannister or any thing else similiar to what hes asking about.your air tanks look to be filled from compressors and i see no cylinder like hes asking about.


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 10 2010, 01:49 AM~18008818
> *are you for real?i never said it didnt work good or gives you problems.when you throw a nitrogen tank in the trunk/or bed of your truck it becomes dangerous in a car accident thats all i ever said.im 34 fucking years old by the way "adult"is hardly a word that describes your attitude.i never said shit about making a lincoln or any other car move you angry angry little man.btw if i was concerned with getting a lincoln to lift fast id install hydros.  are you seriously denying that that top will come off on impact causing the cylinder to shoot forward with rocket force?UNSAFE.
> *


I guess i need to break it down in a simple to understand form

1: you came at me with the shitty attitude i posted a couple of smilies in response to your post and then you got all but hurt.

2: You asked "If i havent built anything on this level i should bow out" You proceeded to post a pic of your ride. I responded by posting a pic AND a video of mine, Come on its simple debate 101, Keep up

3: A nitrogen tank PROPERLY installed is NO MORE dangerous than your own gas tank installed from the factory on your vehicle. If ruptured they both EXPLODE

4: you say "they wont fill your tanks if they are transported laying down" Well thats obviously bullshit.

5:just because you cant see the tank doesn't mean it is not their. 

6: This forum isnt about getting 5000+lb car's to move like that with hydros its about getting it to move that fast with AIR.

7: And probably the most important is, You need to think twice before coming on here and start telling a bunch guys who 90% are running or want to run some sort of compressed gas, " That their stupid and asking for trouble if they do"
Its these guys that are running these high PSI systems that are responsible for the advancements in air ride technology. And it couldnt be done with out some sort of compressed gas  


And i m not so narrow mined about what i build, Mini trucks Are not the only thing out their. I build and have built them all.
What have you contributed besides a holyer than thou attitude and a lot of
misconstrued fact's
My 3: mini truck, traditional lolo, And yes a big wheel









Im through with you ive made my point


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jul 9 2010, 10:12 PM~18007405
> *mrbplace is the shit.    Real cool dude & that Licolns bad ass.
> *


Thanks man, This dude just rubbed me the wrong way for some reason.


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Jul 8 2010, 01:32 PM~17994585
> *:uh:
> :buttkick:
> *


hey mr anger,this isnt agreeing with me^anybody that has so much pride in being angry as your signature suggests isnt going to see things clear.only through the angry eyes you face the world with daily.a gas tank doesnt blow up in a collision like a cannister and thats a fact.your no more responsible for advancing air technology than i am,sorry to burst your bubble.dont get all pissy then explain how i rubbed you wrong.the only one rubbing anything is you and dicks dont count.i wish someone would rear end you.[in your car this time]so you can see if your right.


----------



## devillan

btw the guy asking the question never said anything about getting faster lift,you took it and ran with it,way to overachieve.you havent even seen my other cars to judge,my truck is just one of 5 bitch.and they all kill whatever those hoopties are you just posted.i hope ive helped to feed your anger for the day. :biggrin:


----------



## devillan

:0


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 10 2010, 10:37 AM~18010077
> *hey mr anger,this isnt agreeing with me^anybody that has so much pride in being angry as your signature suggests isnt going to see things clear.only through the angry eyes you face the world with daily.a gas tank doesnt blow up in a collision like a cannister and thats a fact.your no more responsible for advancing air technology than i am,sorry to burst your bubble.dont get all pissy then explain how i rubbed you wrong.the only one rubbing anything is you and dicks dont count.i wish someone would rear end you.[in your car this time]so you can see if your right.
> *


better to see the world thru angry eyes than stupidity which you obviously have an abundance of. 
Rubbing dick and wishing I get in an accident is definetly a febeled attempt to attack me on a personal level because your unable to win the debate at hand. Never said I was responsible for advanceing anything, I said these Guys were!
As far as tanks blowing up the key word is RUPTURED.
I've wasted enough time with you


----------



## baggedout81

No dont give up,this is getting good


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jul 10 2010, 11:36 AM~18010408
> *No dont give up,this is getting good
> *


 :biggrin: I've spent too much time in off topic their bad habits are rubbing off


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Jul 10 2010, 12:57 PM~18010895
> *:biggrin: I've spent too much time in off topic their bad habits are rubbing off
> *


so that's where you've been. :wave:


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Jul 10 2010, 09:04 AM~18010197
> *better to see the world thru angry eyes than stupidity which you obviously have an abundance of.
> Rubbing dick and wishing I get in an accident is definetly a febeled attempt to attack me on a personal level because your unable to win the debate at hand. Never said I was responsible for advanceing anything, I said these Guys were!
> As far as tanks blowing up the key word is RUPTURED.
> I've wasted enough time with you
> *


if your going to use big people words at least spell them correctly.thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## ScrapinLac

Thats a nice ass setup mrbplace. I can see where both of you are coming from. Nitrogen is the shit because you can control your speed via your regulator. That bitch can lift slow, or hop a foot off the ground with one hit. I also see the danger side of it. Ive got a topic on here right now about trying to make a recycler setup instead of running the canister. I have a 5.5 foot bottle layin down in my trunk too. Theres definatly no prob with doin exchanges. they wont fill your bottle, but you can swap em out on the spot. No one ever says shit.I wanna ditch my canister and figure some new shit out


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 10 2010, 01:23 PM~18011051
> *so that's where you've been. :wave:
> *


No this where ive been for the past year what started as a hobby is turning into a full time job of buying, selling, and building.
:biggrin: more money in it right now than cars
http://www.youtube.com/user/mrbplace shameless promotion please subscribe and comment :biggrin:


----------



## mrbplace

FIXED


> _Originally posted by devillan_@Jul 10 2010, 02:47 PM~18011510
> *if your going to make me look stupid with big people words at least spell them correctly.thank you. :thumbsup:
> *


Wow scraping the bottom of the barrel arent we? Even you can do better than that :twak:


----------



## devillan

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Jul 10 2010, 05:15 PM~18012779
> *FIXED
> Wow scraping the bottom of the barrel arent we? Even you can do better than that  :twak:
> *


 :dunno: i could have called you a pig fucker.have fun beating that car to death.if you such an expert why are you hitting that switch up so hard in your video?airbags just love that.you do you and ill do me.im bored with you now :wave:


----------

